# At what age is a netherland dwarf fully grown?



## DwarfGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

I havean 11week old netherland dwarf and I'm worried he is going to get too big.


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jun 8, 2010)

Well netherland dwarves should only get to 2.5lbs and I'm pretty sure they are fully grown by 6 months.They're somewhat smaller than my dwarf hotots (who are 2.5lbs but can hit 3lbs) so that shouldn't be too big.


----------



## DwarfGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

*RabbitOwner1986 wrote: *


> Well netherland dwarves should only get to 2.5lbs and I'm pretty sure they are fully grown by 6 months.They're somewhat smaller than my dwarf hotots (who are 2.5lbs but can hit 3lbs) so that shouldn't be too big.


I know. I'm worried he will get over 2.5 pounds.


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jun 8, 2010)

In bone mass or weight? I know there's a problem with overeaters with the hotots, mine will eat anything and any amount I put in front of them lol Which is why they're on a 1/4 cup a day plan.


----------



## DwarfGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

do you know at what age they stop growing?


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jun 8, 2010)

They should stop around 6 months of age.


----------



## elrohwen (Jun 8, 2010)

Why are you worried about him getting too big? Are you showing him? What weight were his parents?

As the others said, he should be done growing around 6 months. He may fill out more, but he probably won't gain much weight after that.


----------

